# Desperately looking for help!!!



## Vitaly Rodin (Mar 26, 2021)

My name is Vitaly and I’m desperately looking for help!!!

My grandfather this year will be 90 years old, and he’s been an artist all of his life.
Vladimir Liberman my grandfather was born on October 18, 1931, survived WW2 (siege of Leningrad (now Saint Peterburg) ) Now living in Jerusalem and he is struggling to pay his rent and buy basic food. 
As his only grandson, I can not help him financially because I myself got into financial difficulties because of covid19.
I'm not asking for donations on his behalf, I'm just looking for help and information that might have helped him to live with dignity the while he had.
My grandfather has paintings from the 50s to the current year (2021).
Is it possible to sell them somewhere?
And if so, then where and how?
-----------------------------------------------
He is panting with oil.
-----------------------------------------------
My grandfather never wanted to sell his art because it's things he did as his favorite thing to do ... but the situation forces him to.
I would appreciate any piece of information and help


----------

